# Upgrade Black Widow by making custom bands?



## Fireandflee (9 mo ago)

Hi guys. Wondering if anyone can help: I need A LOT more power out of my Black Widow slingshot. I have heard that some make bands/pouches out of theraband. I am reasonably strong so can take back quite considerable draw weight. I have a little theraband at home, of a 30lbs draw weight, which seems to be a great improvement. Has anyone tried this? If so, just how high can you go in terms of band gauge with a Black Widow and still get it on the slingshot frame?

Anyone have experience of this?

Anyone know how to get instruction for custom-making bands/adding pouches?

I can see what a fantastic weapon this could be given a considerable amount more power.

Any help and/or guidance much appreciated!!

Best Wishes

FandF


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Flat bands or Chinese tubes will improve it. Higher draw weight does not equate to more power or speed. You have to match ammo weight to rubber. For instance single 2040 or double 1632/1636 will shoot 3/8 just fine.


----------



## Fireandflee (9 mo ago)

Thank you very much!! So, clearly that has sorted out my first wrong assumption then!! Should it be easy enough to fit the flat band to the black widow though? I mean, I need this to be as powerful as possible, shooting the bbs of the size that Barnett provide. (.38 is the calibre they specify). Is that the same that you are talking about? Really appreciate your putting me in the picture like this.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Plenty of YouTube videos on this very topic.

Check out the Catapult Carnage channel and search Chris’s videos to find the one he modified a Barnett Black Widow to take flat bands.

This involves shortening the fork length as well as cutting a slit down the middle of them to accept the flat bands using the matchstick attachment method, but if you’re not into that much work as a mod, there are still PLENTY of videos that show how to attach flat bands to a wrist rocket type of frame.

Check out Bill Hays site for some set collars he sells that attach to the frame for flat band conversion.
www.pocketpredator.com


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Fireandflee said:


> Thank you very much!! So, clearly that has sorted out my first wrong assumption then!! Should it be easy enough to fit the flat band to the black widow though? I mean, I need this to be as powerful as possible, shooting the bbs of the size that Barnett provide. (.38 is the calibre they specify). Is that the same that you are talking about? Really appreciate your putting me in the picture like this.


3/8 is slightly smaller then .38 caliber. That latex will still shoot it just fine. Also if you search black widow there is a wealth of information on this forum about them and fixing latex to them. Keep shooting. Have fun!


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

🤠😃🍺🌵 Welcome 🌵🍺😃🤠
I just left an old piece of tubing on the posts, then wrap & tuck new bands over the tubing. Works great & plenty of power.
It's not a Barnet, but I do the same with that.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Check out the slingshot modification sub-forum. Here is the method I use to attach flat bands to wire frame slingshots


----------



## Crac (Mar 3, 2013)

I sent you a private message, welcome to the forum.


EDIT*: *My first point is very important so I'll add it here.

You can use any rubber you like for the bands… But with the pouch, use something suitable like leather. Don’t use rubber for the pouch because it risks a “return to sender” injury.


----------



## Fireandflee (9 mo ago)

Thanks guys! This is AMAZING!! So much to go on now.....


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

You might also research tapered bands. They don't last as long as straight bands but they can smoke a shot down range.


----------



## Pedroito (Aug 22, 2021)

ATO slingshot on youtube is very good at teaching and explaining too


----------



## Biker_Bob (Mar 26, 2020)

You need to think about ammo weight.
If you want more power out of a slingshot you need to be using heavier ammo. Latex has a speed limit, it cannot contract faster than a certain speed, so what you get by using heavier and heavier bands is no more actual power.
Your Black Widow will make up to 18ftlbs if you use heavy (1oz lead) balls, but only 5.5ftlbs if you use the 3/8" steel balls that Barnett recommend - that's with the same original bands.
I've re-banded Black Widows with Theraband Gold and had them running up to 24 ftlbs with 1oz lead balls. It's easy to do, just lash the TBG flat bands to the forks as they are.
The limiting factor with the Black Widow is that the forks are rather narrow for shooting gangsta style.


----------



## Fireandflee (9 mo ago)

Thanks guys. Am definitely going to try out the theraband gold. 24 ftlbs would be great....


----------



## Fireandflee (9 mo ago)

Reed Lukens said:


> 🤠😃🍺🌵 Welcome 🌵🍺😃🤠
> I just left an old piece of tubing on the posts, then wrap & tuck new bands over the tubing. Works great & plenty of power.
> It's not a Barnet, but I do the same with that.
> View attachment 367174
> ...


WOW. I bet that FLIES!! Can I just ask what twine you use to wrap and whether or not you need a pouch as well?


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Fireandflee said:


> WOW. I bet that FLIES!! Can I just ask what twine you use to wrap and whether or not you need a pouch as well?


I'm using the Amber Belt for wrapping, but there's lot's of choices. Then I use Rayshots SuperPouches.


----------

